# sore throat / cold remedies ?



## mike (Oct 24, 2006)

hi does anyone know of any remedies for a sorethroat/cold? other than gargleing with salt water?
thanks.


----------



## TBone (Oct 24, 2006)

Whiskey usually works for me, for the sore throat atleast. Try gargling some peroxide maybe. Take a shit load of vitamin C for sure.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Oct 24, 2006)

Water. Drink alot of water-- enough so you're pissing every half hour or so at least. Also get alot of zinc in you. I like green tea as well when I'm sick along with plenty of rest.


----------



## FatAdam (Oct 25, 2006)

try the 'throat coat' tea .. taste good too


----------



## So1o (Oct 25, 2006)

try hot toddys: hot water, honey, lemmon juce, and whiskey to taste. sometimes I add fresh ginger root. also I chew licorish root or ginger to sooth sore throat.


----------



## Lost (Oct 26, 2006)

eat alot of garlic, raw garlic it helps for sore throats,and tea helps to....


----------



## mike (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for all the reply's!


----------



## outlaw killa (Oct 31, 2006)

*carl0rossi wrote:*


> eat alot of garlic, raw garlic it helps for sore throats,and tea helps to....



Garlic all the time, and you'll never be sick.


----------



## laurenorder (Nov 25, 2006)

ginger lime and brandy made into a tea of sorts, apparently helps a bad throat and cough, or maybe its just of you drink enough you'll get wasted. bah, whatever....


----------



## A better World (Jun 25, 2007)

hot honey and lemon juice should help it coats the throat for the cough steal a bottle of cough syrup and chug the whole thing not only will it cure the cough but ul forget your sick


----------



## A better World (Jun 25, 2007)

hot honey and lemon juice should help it coats the throat for the cough steal a bottle of cough syrup and chug the whole thing not only will it cure the cough but ul forget your sick


----------



## Crazycoon (Jun 25, 2007)

anything considered mucilageonous is good for coating and soothing the throat. flax mallow (not marshmallows!!! the plant!) honey, just look up the word in a herbal youll find whatcha need


----------



## finn (Jun 26, 2007)

Honey soothes like none other... unless you're allergic or something.


----------



## outpost (Jun 26, 2007)

Open your mouth to the sun and say ahhh for 30 seconds as often as you can. most bacteria that lives in your throuat doesnt like sunlight.:laugh:


----------



## frankie b sick (Jun 26, 2007)

> Whiskey usually works for me, for the sore throat atleast. Try gargling some peroxide maybe. Take a shit load of vitamin C for sure.



PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do not gargle peroxide!!! hmy:


----------



## bakerdoo (Jun 26, 2007)

Use eucalyptus oil for the cold symptoms. You can put some really hot water in a bowl with some eucalyptus oil and keep a towel over it. then stick your head in there with the towel over your head and its like a steam treamtment. It is amazing. You only need like 5 drops of eucalyptus oil for a big bowl of water. Clears up sinuses.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Jun 26, 2007)

nah. you can gargle peroxide, if you can get past the taste... what you DON'T want to gargle with is rubbing alcohol... don't ask me how I know. bad shit.


----------



## Crazycoon (Nov 7, 2007)

;


----------



## shasellette (Nov 8, 2007)

there is yarrow growing like a weed, most everywhere right now
you some of the root, chew on it a second (itll make you mouth go numb) and then swallow it it will make your throat numb too
also, mugwort helps 
and alcohol
i drink twice as much when im sick 
it makes the coughing go away, i cant take cough syrup it makes me puke so i just constantly drink


----------



## Dillinger (Nov 9, 2007)

I hear the Sergeon General agrees that quitting smoking now may help prevent sore throats, icky coughs, blindness, and temporary loss of intelegance, also it. . .

wait a sec, smoke break.


----------



## spaz1972 (Nov 28, 2007)

outpost said:


> Open your mouth to the sun and say ahhh for 30 seconds as often as you can. most bacteria that lives in your throuat doesnt like sunlight.:laugh:




hahaha i love this one, the picture that came to mind was someone staring at the sun opening there mouth and u can here screaming and smoke coming out of there mouth.


----------



## rootsong (Nov 28, 2007)

a good strong ginger tea always did me well. also, if you can catch it when it's just beginning in the back/top of yer throat, hit it with some intense strong salt-water gargling, several times a day if ya can. also a couple shots of liquor seems to help (maybe it burns up all that shit in your throat?), but if you go overboard and get drunk it compromises your immune system. garlic is also good, raw or as a tea. and avoiding sugar is pretty key, it's the favourite food of bacteria & keeps them strong. lots of rest and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Exile (Nov 28, 2007)

outlaw killa said:


> *carl0rossi wrote:*
> 
> 
> > eat alot of garlic, raw garlic it helps for sore throats,and tea helps to....
> ...


This is true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

